# Injured rabbit, torn skin. (Graphic pic)



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 22, 2011)

Something got into our yard and rabbit house, one's gone the other has a large cut on her back leg. It's from mid thigh to knee, the skin's folded over and it's got hair in it. I wasn't home and this happened earlier this afternoon, she's been in a box with food/water since. She seems to have calmed, she ate some and drank a bit. What should I do? Wash it, just water? What about for the pain?

Our rooster's missing, a dog maybe? Whatever it was ripped through what I thought was a raccoon-proof house, I know nothing is fully raccoon proof. We live smack dab next to a raccoon, coyote and opossum breeding ground also known a creek surrounded by dense woods.


----------



## DianeS (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about that! Predators are just so dangerous...

For the wound, yes, wash it. Start with just plain lukewarm water. Get all the hair and dirt out of it. Don't soak the wound unless you need to - running water is better. 

Put the skin back where it should be. Stitch it if you can. If its a long-haired rabbit you can tie hair on one side to hair on the other side. It will heal quicker if you can make the space between the sides of skin closer together. 

I would not use any sort of bandage, you want it to be exposed to fresh air, and you want it to drain if it gets any pus in it. Leaving it unstitched is better than bandaging it, if you have to choose between the two. 

And you want it to stay clean. So I'd be changing the bedding every day. Or keep her somewhere she does not need bedding for a while. 

I know rabbits can be sensitive to antibiotics, so I don't know if you can put any antibacterial cream on the wound or not. Hopefully someone else will chime in with that answer. Everything else I've told you is general first aid for animals that won't be in to see a vet any time soon. Livestock that can't be transported, dogs with small cuts that don't need veterinary intervention, rabbits that would cost more to take to the vet than they originally cost, etc. If you're willing to take him to the vet, the vet will know more. 

Hope she heals quickly!


----------



## tortoise (Jan 22, 2011)

It the cut only a tear in the skin?  Or is the tissue underneath also damaged?

If it is a tear in the skin, rinse it and leave it alone.  Rabbit skin looks TERRIBLE when it is torn but heals up just fine.

A nick in the skin can open up to a 1" circle on a rabbit - especially on the legs.  Rabbits can get nicked on a sharp wire in the cage.

The last time I nicked a rabbit I thought it looked terrible.  Showed it to the vet - said don't worry about it, antibiotic ointment is basically useless.

Seriously - don't stich it.  Might look pretty at first, but will do so much more damaged.


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't have much to add...but if you suspect an animal bite to be the cause of the wound, I wouldn't stitch it.  My vet told me you should never stitch a bite wound, no matter how bad it looks.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know if I could stitch it, fear of needles...  

It's roughly 3 inches long by maybe 2 1/2, the skin that's still attached covers a little more than half of it, I'm afraid to pull on it. The tissue underneath looks okay for the most part. I have been pulling hair and dirt out of it and using warm water to flush. 

How do I close it? It's right in a bad place, the knee area. When she moves it pulls. :/


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 22, 2011)

Gerbil said:
			
		

> Something got into our yard and rabbit house, one's gone the other has a large cut on her back leg. It's from mid thigh to knee, the skin's folded over and it's got hair in it. I wasn't home and this happened earlier this afternoon, she's been in a box with food/water since. She seems to have calmed, she ate some and drank a bit. What should I do? Wash it, just water? What about for the pain?
> 
> Our rooster's missing, a dog maybe? Whatever it was ripped through what I thought was a raccoon-proof house, I know nothing is fully raccoon proof. We live smack dab next to a raccoon, coyote and opossum breeding ground also known a creek surrounded by dense woods.


Oh, I'm so sorry.  It really makes me appreciate my dogs.  They act like the chickens and rabbits are theirs and take it personally if anyone/thing goes after them.  They have killed 3 cats, a hawk, a skunk and today they were hot after a squirrel that was going after the chicken feed.

I hope she recovers well for you.


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

You may not want to close it.

Can you post a picture of the wound?


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 22, 2011)

Here it is:







I found a small tear in the muscle. :/


----------



## tortoise (Jan 22, 2011)

That doesn't look so terrible (if the picture shows all of the damage).  Trim away all the hair a 1/2" or so away from the edges.  Check on it everyday.  As long as there's no pus it should be healing nicely.  

Critters are tough, don't underestimate their ability to heal!


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

tortoise said:
			
		

> That doesn't look so terrible (if the picture shows all of the damage).  Trim away all the hair a 1/2" or so away from the edges.  Check on it everyday.  As long as there's no pus it should be healing nicely.
> 
> Critters are tough, don't underestimate their ability to heal!


I agree.  Don't try to close it or cover it.  Trim away the hair.  Keep it clean and call your vet on Monday to see if they will just sell you an appropriate medicated wound spray (most will).

eta:  I had a horse that was bit in the same place on the leg by a pig.  He had a serious muscle tear too.  My vet's instructions were as stated above.  I didn't think it would heal, but it has.  Occasionally he will seem to be a little stiff but he's doing great now.  I'm sure your bun will fair well too.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 22, 2011)

That's great news, I'll trim and leave her. Will aspen wood chips be okay for bedding? Right now she is using paper towels but She's fairly big and will probably make a mess quickly...


----------



## elevan (Jan 22, 2011)

I would put paper towels (or a regular towel) over the chips to try to keep them from getting into the wound if you want to use the chips.  It's tough with an animal that is so low to the ground.  Or maybe get some puppy training pads instead? You got to keep the wound clean, but to do that you also have to keep the pen clean...of course that was much easier for me with a horse...


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 23, 2011)

She has napkins right now as bedding, at least until I get some puppy pads. She ate and drank, decided that she did not need the water bowl which I offered so she picked it up and dumped it.  She's acting fairly normal, I would have thought that it would have affected her more, I'm glad it doesn't.  It's still not staying closed at all nor is it really showing signs of scabbing or healing. I know it's early, I'm just being impatient and a worry wort aren't I? Please say yes!


----------



## elevan (Jan 23, 2011)

Unfortunately with this type of injury it will gape open.  Make sure you contact your vet for a wound spray in the morning.  They act as a barrier against infection.  The wound is going to heal with a pretty noticeable scar due to the gaping.  It's not likely to show signs of scabbing for a while yet.  As long as it doesn't look infected, I wouldn't worry (too much anyway)


----------



## tortoise (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm not convinced about scarring.  I've seen a similar size skin tear (no tissue damage underneath) heal with no treatment and no scar.  I did ask my vet about it - he said its fine leave it alone.  But he's also my rabbit-hating fiance.    So I asked my rabbit vet and she agreed.  

Can you get her onto a wire bottom?  And bedding that is absorbant will stick to the wound.  Blood will clot to the bedding, and when is it cleaned or pulled off it will bleed all over again.  Much better for it to be left alone.  

It's not a bloody wound so you won't see a lot of clotting.  Scabbing will take longer also without the blood.  The scab will be a yellowish/orangey/red.  What you'll see is a scab around the edge of the wound - like a donut - and it the hole will shrink from the outside in.

Be patient, it will take time.  Check once a day for pus.  No pus = no problem.


----------



## DianeS (Jan 23, 2011)

To keep that wound area clean, you are going to be cleaning her cage every day - maybe twice a day or even more - until it scabs over. So use whatever bedding you're willing to clean and discard that often. A wire bottomed cage, puppy training pads, etc. Something easy.

When you said the skin was "folded over" I pictured a cut that was two sides of a triangle and the skin was flapping loose. The straight(ish) cut you have definately does not need to be stitched.


----------



## RoseFell Farms (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks again everyone! 

The cut is now starting to scab and she's back to mostly her normal self.


----------

